# Como utilizo el lm339 en proteus?



## Ceaugo (Mar 21, 2009)

hola a todos tengo la version 7.01 de proteus professional, necesito hacer una simulacion con amplificador operacionales, y cada que selecciono el comparador lm339 tengo problemas. lo que me sale es

- no model specified for U1:A
-simulation failed due to partition analysis error(s)

a que es debido este error, cualquier ayuda se las agradezco....


----------



## Elvic (Mar 21, 2009)

Seguramente ese modelo no se puede simular.


----------



## ivanl99 (Mar 31, 2009)

Proteus no tiene libreria para el lm339, por esa razon siempre mostrará error, para remplazar este, se deberá poner un lp339, que funciona en proteus de la misma forma.


----------



## santos (Jul 28, 2009)

una consulta ivanl99 yo estoy diseñando un circuito en su segunda version,  por que la primera lo hice en multisim y funciona desde luego el comparador LM339,  pero esta segunda  me toca usar pic y comparadores por eso lo are en isis proteus pero no me funciona intente con el lp339 pero igual no me funciona que puedo hacer.


----------

